# findlay



## cherrell136

Anything going on a the res. 1 or 2 in Findlay? Have not seen any posts lately.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ress

It sure got slowwwww out there! The bite had started a couple weeks ago but then it just shut off. Not sure why, some think the wind seems to be from a different direction nearly every day. Lots of rain, keeping the water temp near 55. I was there yesterday and the carp are roaming the banks and a few catfish are jumping, that means its getting ready to turn on again.


----------



## BIGDIPPER

Last week caught four walleye but three were dinks. Hopefully get some nice ones soon. Havent seen alot of people out fishin especially with boats.


----------



## walkerdog

I was out from 8 to midnight tuesday and wednesday night. Between 2 of us we got 7 walleye each night. But all dinks. 8 to 10 inch. Hope things turn around soon. This time last year i was tearing them up! A friend been catching some at Mccomb resivoir. Looks like im going that way tonight.


----------



## BIGDIPPER

Fished Findlay 2 last night and caught 5 walleye all were dinks. Were are the big walleyes at?


----------



## Redhunter1012

walkerdog said:


> I was out from 8 to midnight tuesday and wednesday night. Between 2 of us we got 7 walleye each night. But all dinks. 8 to 10 inch. Hope things turn around soon. This time last year i was tearing them up! A friend been catching some at Mccomb resivoir. Looks like im going that way tonight.


I caught 3 nice Saugeye from McComb on May 1st. 22", 21.5", and 20.5". I've been there a few times since and struggled to find them. The weather needs to cooperate a little better. Heard good reports coming from the new res in NB on the Saugeye and Crappie


----------



## Weekender#1

No boats allowed on N Balt. I have been hearing some good reports on McComb in the past week with Saugeye hitting worms and Slip bobbers off the shore and nice fish also.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Weekender#1 said:


> No boats allowed on N Balt. I have been hearing some good reports on McComb in the past week with Saugeye hitting worms and Slip bobbers off the shore and nice fish also.


McComb #2? I missed a couple days thre last week. Maybe it was hot those days. The rest were spotty at best for me. I know the Gills are about ready to be on fire there


----------



## flagcityfisherman

Heard a few good walleye reports from Res #2 on Thursday! I'm hoping to catch a window from the rain Sat. evening and try my luck.


----------



## walkerdog

Whats the scoop findlay fisherman? I went out friday and saturday nights. Got on the water at midnight and fished till 4am or so. Saturday night there were 8 boats on the water when i got there. The ones i talked to only caught dinks. I still haven't caught one keeper yet this season. 

I did take a really bright light i use for hunting with me saturday night. Trolled the south bank shining the water about 8-10 ft down. I seen at least 50 walleye chasing baitfish but not a one over 10 inches. 

WHERES THE BIG ONES THIS SEASON?!?


----------



## ress

I think we are in a neutral year. Last year the walleye and perch were great, even a descent crappie year and the white bass were plenty. As I remember it seems to run like that, good year, then a year that makes us all wonder,,"what the heck"? After this warm spell we'll see.


----------



## walkerdog

ress said:


> I think we are in a neutral year. Last year the walleye and perch were great, even a descent crappie year and the white bass were plenty. As I remember it seems to run like that, good year, then a year that makes us all wonder,,"what the heck"? After this warm spell we'll see.


"What the Heck" is right! All the fishing hours put in this year to come up empty handed gets frustrating. But i will try again tonight


----------



## ress

I was out there in the middle of the afternoon yesterday, man the carp were thick! And so was the dog-wood. I had a slip bobber on one line and the carp were sucking on the dang bobber! The other plugged with dog-wood crap. A few days from now we'll see if things get going.


----------



## Weekender#1

Cottonwood, cottonwood trees, guy could make a fly out of the stuff and catch carp like crazy out there. 
It just looks like the influx of fishermen we have had at the findlay res has taken its toll on the fish out there, no where to hide, in a year or two the stocked little walleye will be 14 inches, a cry on the internet, I got ten and then they will be gone until the next stocking. I am not moaning but the new way of the world and just the way it is. I wish they would maintain one res for just catch and release, now that would be fun.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

looks like we'll have to fish out another area, boys!


----------



## ress

Yeah,, cottonwood------------ my bad. I some what agree with the pressure idea. The only thing I have to back up my idea is with talking with the res maintence worker. He tells me the fish that show up at the filter screen would make you sick. Wheelbarrows full of perch and nice 20in walleye. Hopefully the results in a week or two will prove us wrong.


----------



## cherrell136

sure would like to see that screen he is looking at.....if they are there they have GOT to start biting soon.....


----------



## hazmat247

I hope the new 15" regs will help improve the walleye fishing, goes into effect next March for 16 Lakes & Reservoirs including Findlay, Indian, Ferguson, & Metzger.


----------



## yonderfishin

Last spring thru fall there were so many perch taken that I think its gonna take them a year or two to recover from that. Even this past winter the ice fishing , which is never great by anybodys standards anyway , was nearly dead. I think I am gonna switch to catfishing for a while


----------



## walkerdog

ress said:


> Yeah,, cottonwood------------ my bad. I some what agree with the pressure idea. The only thing I have to back up my idea is with talking with the res maintence worker. *He tells me the fish that show up at the filter screen would make you sick.* Wheelbarrows full of perch and nice 20in walleye. Hopefully the results in a week or two will prove us wrong.


Wheres the filter screen?


----------



## ress

If I remember right, it's at the water dept. on Blanchard. He says that the fish go into the pipe at the res and when they turn on the pump, see ya! At the res it's on the half wall that comes off the east side, if that makes since, or another words around the pump house thats on the se corner.


----------



## leovpin

Selective harvest is the name of the game. The ODNR stocked about 70,000 walleyes in the small reservoir in 2004. The survival rate for one year is about 50%. SO say there are 35,000 walleyes from that stocking still around. If somebody takes say, 100 fish out of there per season, it takes 350 people to decimate that population. I know the numbers are very rough but I think it gives an idea of how we can have an impact on the fish numbers. I am not saying we should release everything but we should definitely not keep everything either. Today's 1 pounder is tomorrows 5 pounder. You can bash me now


----------



## ohiobuck

18" size limit would help alot on that res.


----------



## walkerdog

hazmat247 said:


> I hope the new 15" regs will help improve the walleye fishing, goes into effect next March for 16 Lakes & Reservoirs including Findlay, Indian, Ferguson, & Metzger.


Agreed 100%! Who the hell keeps them under 15 anyhow?


----------



## 9dodgefan

Was out at #2 from 9 to midnight on Sunday. Lots of little bites. Was able to land a 22" channel off of stink bait. We had 4 lines in the water and only got one fish. Hopefully the bite is slow because its a little early still.


----------



## flagcityfisherman

Jigged off the bank for a few hours Wednesday from 8 p.m. till 10 p.m. I caught 11 walleyes, 2 nice size white bass and an average sized blue gill. Only two of the walleye were keepers though. Caught the larger ones after dark and closer to the bank. Heard a Father with his boys down around the corner having a 'hay day' themselves as the young boys were hooping it up every couple of minutes. Catching fish and asking Dad is he big enough. lol.

The highlite of the night happened right at dusk, as you know it was relatively calm and the water was super clear. I noticed a small chop making it's way down the shoreline (thought it was white bass or carp), as they passed me I caught a clear view of what appeared to be hundreds of fingerling perch. I couldn't believe the size of that school and the way they stayed right at the top of the water creating a small chop as they passed me. It was definitely an awesome site and only made better if we meet again in a few years.


----------



## hazmat247

walkerdog said:


> Agreed 100%! Who the hell keeps them under 15 anyhow?


Unfortunately I see people with buckets keeping anything & everything they catch. Last year I saw a group of 10-15 foreigners ( I assume since they were not speaking English) fish all day and keep everything they reeled in. I highly doubt they all had fishing licenses either, but these days anyone can get away with it since the DNR quit patrolling the reservoirs in Findlay.


----------



## ress

Nice report Flagcity! I've got to get out there at dusk soon. Not too sure about the DNR not being at the res. The last 3 times I've been there they were on top doing bienock surveys, and a survey of bank fishermen about your feelings on proposed regulations and current regs. They have a new group of interns doing most of the work.


----------



## luv2phish

Fished res#2 Thurs from 9-10pm,7 small eyes,8 whiteys from shore.Alot of fun. The next couple weeks should be good!


----------



## hazmat247

Good to hear Ress, glad I might be wrong on that one  I ran into the surveyers down @ Indian Lake, we had them inspect our boat and get the new sticker. Maybe the State found some $$, last I had read in the Courier (few years ago) the State had turned it over the the Sheriff's Dept. Thanks for the report luv2fish, might have to try and get out there this weekend.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

only had a little bit but tried #2 from 630-730ish casting crayfish along the shore for smallies but had no luck. i did see several bluegill follow and watched an 18 or so inch catfish come take a swing as i was getting close to finishing my cast, but it didnt wanna finish its meal. any size to the walleyes yet??? btw i was checked by the DNR ice fishing on #2 this year...they are out there from time to time.


----------



## yonderfishin

Im glad to see some fish are being caught , not so glad to see that some of what I call " poachers " are still catching and keeping everything they catch. There is a certain group of people that really make me mad since I see them down there quite often and they have no problem with keeping everything they catch no matter what the size. I also take offense to people saying they catch and take 30+ fish and they think there should be no problem with it. The Findlay reservoirs , which used to be known as a good fishery , are in the past couple years becoming overwhelmed. Yeah there are still some good fish to be caught out there and on a good day you can get lucky and bring home quite a few keepers but that dont mean there is no reason to be concerned about whats happening there. If you have a freezer full of fish then you are done , stay home and leave a few for somebody else , or release what you catch. Buying a fishing license dont authorize you to rape the community fishing hole. :curse: I have Sunday night off work and plan to be down there fishing if weather permits but I dont expect to catch much. What I do catch down there usually gets released so they may be caught again , unless I catch something with some size to it and I can have fish for dinner.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Myself and a couple buddies plan on being on the east shore tonight doing some casting. I'm the readhaired guy with the short red beard. Say hi if ya see me


----------



## walkerdog

I went out for 3 hours last night and never got bite. The carp are thick right now! Anyone know if you can bowfish out there?


----------



## walkerdog

hazmat247 said:


> Unfortunately I see people with buckets keeping anything & everything they catch. Last year I saw a group of 10-15 foreigners ( I assume since they were not speaking English) fish all day and keep everything they reeled in. I highly doubt they all had fishing licenses either, but these days anyone can get away with it since the DNR quit patrolling the reservoirs in Findlay.


Glad i have never seen that. Id have a few choice words for those illegals!


----------



## Weekender#1

Come on guys the fishermen were probably from out of town, fishing for a few crappie and I would bet they had licenses. You want to bet there are game wardens out there, go and keep a undersized or take a beer with you out there you will be seeing some action.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

i THINK you can bowfish from a boat but not on shore. just make sure thats the case before ya go out and go have fun!


----------



## luv2phish

yonderfishin said:


> Im glad to see some fish are being caught , not so glad to see that some of what I call " poachers " are still catching and keeping everything they catch. There is a certain group of people that really make me mad since I see them down there quite often and they have no problem with keeping everything they catch no matter what the size. I also take offense to people saying they catch and take 30+ fish and they think there should be no problem with it. The Findlay reservoirs , which used to be known as a good fishery , are in the past couple years becoming overwhelmed. Yeah there are still some good fish to be caught out there and on a good day you can get lucky and bring home quite a few keepers but that dont mean there is no reason to be concerned about whats happening there. If you have a freezer full of fish then you are done , stay home and leave a few for somebody else , or release what you catch. Buying a fishing license dont authorize you to rape the community fishing hole. :curse: I have Sunday night off work and plan to be down there fishing if weather permits but I dont expect to catch much. What I do catch down there usually gets released so they may be caught again , unless I catch something with some size to it and I can have fish for dinner.


Agree 100%. Perch limit should be 25,same for crappie.


----------



## ress

Right now the LITTLE W/B are hitting anything that moves. All that I saw were 5" long. I tried a larger jig thinking that the bigger ones are under those small ones,,,, NOT.


----------



## yonderfishin

luv2phish said:


> Agree 100%. Perch limit should be 25,same for crappie.





I wouldnt mind seeing a limit of much less than that. 10 to 12 maybe. There are still enough fishermen/women to keep the population in check. I know what Im saying will be seen as ridiculous by a few but nearly all of us fish for sport , not to feed our families. The local reservoirs cant handle as much pressure as they get and thats why this conversation comes up from time to time. A limit of 10 or 12 per day will give everyone plenty of fish for dinner and avoid overharvest. There is no need to fill your freezer of fish out of the reservoir , that is what lake Erie is for. If everyone took only what they need , when they need it , there would be no problem. Feel free to disagree but there is an elephant in the living room that nobody wants to acknowledge.


----------



## yonderfishin

Weekender#1 said:


> Come on guys the fishermen were probably from out of town, fishing for a few crappie and I would bet they had licenses. You want to bet there are game wardens out there, go and keep a undersized or take a beer with you out there you will be seeing some action.



I dont know , Ive been out there at times most of the day and never seen a game warden or deputy. They usually show up on days when I forgot my license tho


----------



## luv2phish

ress said:


> Right now the LITTLE W/B are hitting anything that moves. All that I saw were 5" long. I tried a larger jig thinking that the bigger ones are under those small ones,,,, NOT.


The whiteys that i caught were mostly 11-12 inches,a few were less than 5in. Going back tonite for some more fun!


----------



## walkerdog

I haven't seen a game warden out there for a couple years.


----------



## luv2phish

walkerdog said:


> I haven't seen a game warden out there for a couple years.


I was checked twice last year at res 2.


----------



## luv2phish

Caught a few nice W.B at res 2 ,jig and twister,but the mosquitoes won. I had to leave earlier than planned. I'll come prepared next time.


----------



## clock876

Agree alot with what people are saying. I said it early this spring. In all my years i have never seen the fishing pressure that happened last fall. That place was one if not the best fisherys next to lake erie. Now i think it will take a few years for it to recover. Guess i got to find a new most fav spot....


----------



## westtoledofisherman

well my freezer is empty so ill go out until my freezer is full!


----------



## Redhunter1012

Oly fished for about an hour last night right at sunset. I caught 5 mini walleye and a mini WB. Too calm. Never had a hit until I tied on a small firetiger sinking rapala. From there on I had fish smashing the bait damn near every cast. I musta lost another 10 that I had on. Future looks promising if these little ones get a chance to grow up.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

every nice day we had last year in november i saw boats everywhere in #2! my freezer was already filled with walleye, salmon, and 2 deer by the time early november came so all the perch i needed was enough for a good sandwich, but unfortunately i saw others filling the 5 gallon buckets bout every day i saw em there. while after perch i caught a TON of dink walleye so a few years down the road...walleye fishing has the potential to be great!


----------



## flagcityfisherman

In a bit of a hijack of the Findlay thread... I joined a buddy over at Fostoria Res 5 and we had a decent night. Around 30 crappies in less than two hours of fishing, 9 keepers over 8 in. with one over 10 in. But the highlite of the night came at just after 9pm when he landed this nice 18 in saugeye. The clarity of the water isn't close to Findlay's res 2 and the water temp is considerably warmer. But he has had a good crappie bite lately and a few nice saugeyes have been taken later in the evening. Seems to be a better bite when there is a little chopon the res. Btw, a very kid friendly fishing area, there were several Fathers with kids catching crappies tonight.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

flagcityfisherman said:


> In a bit of a hijack of the Findlay thread... I joined a buddy over at Fostoria Res 5 and we had a decent night. Around 30 crappies in less than two hours of fishing, 9 keepers over 8 in. with one over 10 in. But the highlite of the night came at just after 9pm when he landed this nice 18 in saugeye. The clarity of the water isn't close to Findlay's res 2 and the water temp is considerably warmer. But he has had a good crappie bite lately and a few nice saugeyes have been taken later in the evening. Seems to be a better bite when there is a little chopon the res. Btw, a very kid friendly fishing area, there were several Fathers with kids catching crappies tonight.


where is this res? i google mapped it and the only one i found is next to a golf course. is this the one?


----------



## bassmaniac

Res. 5 is by Lakeland Golf Course. Water is about 10 feet low right now, I was told that the city is waiting on the Army Corp of Engineers to fix one of the walls some where. The best spots for crappie right now only has about 18" of water on it. The res. is mostly still fishable though, it's just that the only deep water you will find is on the Eastern banks, and that about 13 - 18' of water. The West bank as of last Saturday before the rains came had about 6-8' of water. Clarity was not bad, but with all the shallow water, it doesn't take much to muddy it up. If you go out there, be careful climbing down the rocks, it's a long way down. The ramp is usable, at least the city cleared all the rock away from the bottom of the ramp so it can be used.


----------



## westtoledofisherman

bassmaniac said:


> Res. 5 is by Lakeland Golf Course. Water is about 10 feet low right now, I was told that the city is waiting on the Army Corp of Engineers to fix one of the walls some where. The best spots for crappie right now only has about 18" of water on it. The res. is mostly still fishable though, it's just that the only deep water you will find is on the Eastern banks, and that about 13 - 18' of water. The West bank as of last Saturday before the rains came had about 6-8' of water. Clarity was not bad, but with all the shallow water, it doesn't take much to muddy it up. If you go out there, be careful climbing down the rocks, it's a long way down. The ramp is usable, at least the city cleared all the rock away from the bottom of the ramp so it can be used.


thanks for the great info!


----------



## ress

Got a big "Hell Yeah" yesterday on #1. Slip bobber and red worm, set at 12', 30' off shore. Just messing around and the bobber disapeared, Yeah a 23" walleye!


----------



## leovpin

Nice! Pictures? Or it never happened


----------



## flagcityfisherman

Nice job Ress! Took a neighbor kid and Eugene over to Res 5 last night and met Loren. We each scored a keeper Saugeye except for 'Mr. Walleye' Eugene who hooked into a nice 17 " walleye. Crappie bite was slow until dusk then there was a flury before we decided to call it a night. Tossed back two more saugeye, one was a dink the other was only 12". But only Roy catches the Big H ogs. Was that on your ultralight?


----------



## bassmaniac

Any mayflies yet? Everything else has been early, I fugure they will be too. As low as 5 is, there will probably be a ton of them there this year. My favorite thing to do when the hatch is going on is to take an ultralight with a small ( maybe a 4 or 6 ) hook and put on a minnow weightless through the tail and cast them out and let them swim on top of the water. White bass crush them. It only lasts about a half hour, but they'll keep you busy.


----------



## ress

Nope, No pics. One of the regulars that fishes the res all the time came down to check it out tho. No caught him on the faithful!! Better yet it was around noon and bright sky. The mayflies started a week or so ago on #1 but never got going like the past years.


----------



## livin' and jiggin'

Hey Ress and Flagcityfisherman this is Loren. Just thought I would let you know I joined the site and will try to make some informational post from time to time. Putting together a small group for fri night at number 5 in Fotroit if you are interested just text me and let me know.


----------



## walkerdog

I heard good news about res 5 the past few weeks


----------



## luv2phish

walkerdog said:


> I heard good news about res 5 the past few weeks


Hey Walkerdog, been doin any good lately?


----------



## ufaquaoiler

im prolly gonna try #2 tomorrow night sometime with 1 rod out for catfish and casting another for walleye...although they will prolly eventually be both out for catfish. what time i get there who knows, but ill prolly go near the pump house where 1 and 2 meet and see what i pick up there. might even cast in #1 a bit well see.


----------



## livin' and jiggin'

walkerdog said:


> I heard good news about res 5 the past few weeks


Yeah its been some great fishing! Though the water is way down, the boat ramp is still completely functional. My uncle and I had his boat out last fri and had no trouble getting in or out. Crappie still hitting pretty good. I have been strictly jigging, but have heard and seen people using minnows as well. The Saugeyes have been nice size. Not a whole lot of dinks or spikes. Most of the 'eyes' that have been caught have been great fish.


----------



## leovpin

I always get confused with the numbers, #5 is the second biggest, right? The big one is 6? Thanks for the report!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

yup #5 (lake lecomte) is 2nd biggest and 6 (veterans memorial) is biggest. my last trip out i was casting a spoon and got basically everything but a saugeye, but still had fun catching plenty of fish! i ended up with 3 catfish, a crappie, a largemouth, and a smallmouth (both bass around 12-14 iches) either on gold/green or glow with orange dots. kept 1 of my catfish but everything else went back. crawler harness got me carp, catfish, and white perch, but a spoons what i got my saugeye on last time and i caught 6 different fish with it the other time, so i guess i wont bother wasting my sheephead worms and just use spoons then! i also missed several fish i had hooked a while, 1 of which felt like it was a saugeye and the others likely catfish and crappie.


----------



## leovpin

I might head out with the kayak tomorrow, the weather is supposed to be nice. I am thinking on taking gear for saugeye and crappie. Thanks!


----------



## walkerdog

luv2phish said:


> Hey Walkerdog, been doin any good lately?


I havent been out in a couple weeks. I gave up on any findlay walleye. I never got one keeper this yr. Everything i caught were dinks. I did get a hold of alot of white bass and smallmouth but i only keep walleye. Im looking foward to the opener of frog this friday night but by the looks of the river and the weather forcast it maybe awhile before i get after em.


----------



## ress

9 cats in two and a half hours yesterday. Most fish were 15 to 20 inchs. East side near the big rocks, slip bobber at 12 - 14', red worm. Find where the bottom starts and stay in there. Also one 8" bluegill and about the same size perch. Started at 10:30am.


----------



## Weekender#1

I tried some trolling last evening until weather forced me off after about 2 hours of fishing. One hot n tot one rapala trolling near drop off. 1 cat and 1 walleye about 15 inches if I were to guess cat was bigger. They both went back in quickly, I was going out to listen to the ball game and fish a bit so a relaxing trip but the fishing sucks.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

cant say ive heard even one what id call "good" report on findlay walleye. looks like its catfishin instead then!


----------



## ress

I agree!!!!!!


----------



## dirtydawg75

ufaquaoiler said:


> cant say ive heard even one what id call "good" report on findlay walleye. looks like its catfishin instead then!


Same here. I haven't heard much good coming out of findlay. Pretty disappointing year so far. All my favorite places seem dead. Almost ready to throw in a 1/4 stick of tnt just to see if there's actually some decent fish in there! Lol. Oh well, a bad day fishin is still better than most other things i could be doing. Good luck on the catfishing. Those big puppies in there are a blast to catch!


----------



## Weekender#1

I came off the Findlay II on Saturday night as a storm approached as did most all the boaters as we were in a line to dock. Evidently one guy thought he could weather the storm as they say. He did not, his boat was flipped over at the res and the fire dept was called in to save his life. Which they did. No other details.


----------



## ress

Bummer!!!!


----------



## BIGDIPPER

That sucks but glad to here he was ok.


----------



## walkerdog

Glad to hear he is alright.

Did his boat make it or is it another "sunken ship" on the bottom of lake findlay?


----------



## bassmaniac

I work with him and I guess what happened was that something had grabbed one of the lines he had in the water and was taking his rod. As he lunged for the rod he tipped his boat and couldn't get it corrected and over it went. He lost all his rods and tackle and cell phone but not the boat or motor. I guess he was out there floating around for a while before anyone got out there to get him. At least he is ok.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

ive done plenty well catfishin in findlay off shore, along with gettin dink white bass casting a glow spoon for walleye...but anyone do any good catfishin from a boat at all?


----------



## BIGDIPPER

I have picked up some catfish trolling for walleyes out there. Fun to catch but wish they were walleye.


----------



## dirtydawg75

ufaquaoiler said:


> ive done plenty well catfishin in findlay off shore, along with gettin dink white bass casting a glow spoon for walleye...but anyone do any good catfishin from a boat at all?


Yea, actually. The only weird thing is we've caught the biggest ones when we're not really trying for cats. We've caught most of them while trolling for walleyes. We've both caught 29" cats out of there and a few other really nice ones. Also caught a 27" out of Fostoria 6 the same way.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

i catch mid-high 20s regularly from shore but maybe ill get a boat out some night specifically for catfish. fish finder otta find a school of hogs fairly easily and any luck latch into em! last time i night fished i had a heavy cat line out with a big chunk of shad and casted a glow spoon for walleye from shore. caught dink white bass on the spoon and heard the bell ring only once on the cat rod, but my luck it was just a dink white bass that happened to run into my line. as big as my bait was i mighta passed on several smaller fish that went by, but i guess thats the price ya pay goin after a big one.


----------



## BIGDIPPER

Fished findlay 2 yesterday and it sucked! 3 dink walleye and 11 white bass. Figured with it being windy the fishing might pick up. Boy was I wrong, oh well tomorrows another day.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

11 white bass sure beats my 1 dink! did they at least have size to em?


----------



## BIGDIPPER

1 had some size prolly 14" the rest were all dinks. Caught the fish drift fishing.


----------



## flagcityfisherman

Hey Ress and the rest of the gang. This week I received a good report on the perch fishing on Res 1. A buddy caught a half a dozen or so nice sized perch in a limited amount of time. Redworms just off bottom were the ticket. He didn't clearly identify his hotspot to post on OGF but he did say they were schooling up and moving around so you just have to locate them. GL!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

id hope he woodnt give too many details about his hotspot he found for his sake! id take 6 nice findlay perch over a dozen of the lake erie and north baltimore dinks ive been seein thats 4 sure. bet he has some good eatin to do


----------



## BIGDIPPER

Anybody catching walleye out of findlay 1? Any size? Glad to hear some perch are starting to bite!


----------



## ress

Boy he must have something figured out. I have been there 3 times in the last four days and caught 1 10" gill. Was there last night till 9 and nothing!!


----------



## saltwater_slayer

so how has it been lately?


----------



## ufaquaoiler

i got 2 perch, 2 white bass, 2 dink cats, and 2 ok sized cats the other night along with several missed hits. havent found any BIG cats yet, but im at least catchin some stuff.


----------



## raydoggy

me and 2 friends went out on the 25th at midnight...fished for 3 hours,only caught one lil cat..had 2 small bites...


----------



## Weekender#1

I went over to Fost #5 on Saturday evening trolling. Ended up with 5 channel cats and 2 crappie. the biggest cat was maybe 2 1/2 lbs and the crappie were short. but I was out and all fish went back in the water to grow a bit. I thought I would get a few Saugeye but that did not happen.


----------



## ress

Not much to report other than had a mixed bag on friday morning. 1 little whitebass, 1 15" catfish, 1 8" walleye, 1 10" perch. Worms on the bottom on the east side.


----------



## flagcityfisherman

Hey guys, made it out to res 1 last night with my brother. Braved the white caps for a few hours until it settled down. Right at sunset things started to pick up to a slow pace. We ended catching 4 perch (3 around 10 inches), 2 white bass, one carp over 15 lbs and one huge mystery fish that broke my 6lb test line. We missed quite a few bites because of the chop and the perch biting very light. We bounced around the eastside.


----------



## ress

Just got back from #2. fished from 8:30 til 12:30. 1 12" walleye, about 6 W/B, 3 small cats and two 11" perch. All but the perch went back. North bank, red worms and slip bobber set at about 12'.


----------



## walkerdog

Anyone read the latest Ohio Fish & Game magizine? Great article in there about res 1 and the perch population.


----------



## ress

I'll have to get one. 4 small cats and one 12.5 " perch today, this time just on the bottom. Perch had very very very small crayfish in their belly. They were no longer than your fingernail. that might help explain why they have not been biteing.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Went casting from shore 2 nights ago just messing around with 2 buddies. No luck until I switched to a 1/8oz chart head with a half purple rubber wotm for a tail. Lost a nice smallie first cast then got an 8" crappie and a bunch of small whities. But then I cast out near the pump house. I let it sink, then 2 cranks and "fish on". Thought it was an eye at first. Theen realized it was way too big. Fought the fish for around 7-8 minutes. Had my ML setup with 8lb test. It kept running drag and just swimming slowly back and forth way out there. Although I never seen the fish, I'm 99% sure I had on a giant cat. All I wanted to do was see it but eventually the hook popped free.


----------



## dirtydawg75

Redhunter1012 said:


> Went casting from shore 2 nights ago just messing around with 2 buddies. No luck until I switched to a 1/8oz chart head with a half purple rubber wotm for a tail. Lost a nice smallie first cast then got an 8" crappie and a bunch of small whities. But then I cast out near the pump house. I let it sink, then 2 cranks and "fish on". Thought it was an eye at first. Theen realized it was way too big. Fought the fish for around 7-8 minutes. Had my ML setup with 8lb test. It kept running drag and just swimming slowly back and forth way out there. Although I never seen the fish, I'm 99% sure I had on a giant cat. All I wanted to do was see it but eventually the hook popped free.


That's too bad, bet it was a big cat. They do have some monsters in there. I had one this year that took forever to get in and ended up completely destroying one of my lures and it but man that was a good time. Seems like that's the only fun i have at Findlay anymore is catchin cats, anything else i get are all dinks.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

dirtydog right next to walleye, catfish are my 2nd favorite thing to catch anyways! surely ive annoyed some bass anglers not even havin largemouth in my top 5 favorites to catch, but when i can find em 10 at a time 15"+ at home in the sandusky river and easily 20"+ in findlay reservoir, i dont understand why some people hate em so much (especially catch n release only people) when they regularly get much bigger than bass will. oh well...the more catfish bass fisherman ignore means the more catfish for us to play with!


----------

